# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Κλήρωση καναρινιών

## pao13

Καλημέρα
  Μιας κ η εκτίμηση για κάποια άτομα που forum είναι απεριόριστη και η δουλειά που γίνεται είναι αρκετά σοβαρή, θα χαρίσω 2 ζευγάρια harzer roller με την μορφη κλήρωσης σε 2 παιδιά.
  Δεν θα ασχοληθώ με την διαδικασία, για αυτό όποιος το αναλάβει με ενημερώνει.
  Απλά να είναι σύντομη ( για παράδειγμα 2 – 3 ημερών ).
  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

Θεμη θα το δουμε αν ειναι σαν ομαδα ,αν το κανουμε εμεις ,αν και θα προτιμουσα να γινει απο δεδομενα μελη (αν ειναι δυνατον ) που θα ηθελες εσυ να ορισεις

*σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια σου για το φορουμ !

----------


## ninos

ειχε γινει κ στο παρελθον μια "ελευθερη" κληρωση απο καποιο μελος.  Η δικη μου γνωμη μου ειναι πως πρεπει να βρεις κατι ωστε να πανε τα πουλια σε αξιολογα κ εμπιστα χερια.

----------


## BillMat

Να φανταστω οτι η κληρωση αφορα μονο για μελοι που κατοικουν Αθηνα - Αττικη ετσι ?

Παντως αν χρειαζεστε καποια βοηθεια για την κληρωση μπορω να σας πω μια μεθοδο που ξερω και μπορω να σας μαθω-εφαρμοσω και πιστεψτε με θα ειναι δικαιη !

----------


## Γιούρκας

Μπράβο Θέμη!πολύ ωραία κίνηση

----------


## vasilakis13

ελπιζω να μην ειναι μονο για Αθηνα η κληρωση  :Happy: 
αν τελικα η κληρωση γινει ελευθερη εχω δει οτι χρησιμοποιειται το http://www.random.org/ ,και στους αριθμους βαζουμε τον αριθμο του πρωτου σχολιου-συμμετοχης μεχρι τον αριθμο του τελευταιου σχολιου-συμμετοχης.πρεπει ομως τα σχολια-συμμετοχες να ειναι συνεχομενα  :Confused0006:

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο θεμη για την ομορφη κινηση σου απεναντι στο φορουμ μας...!!!!!

ευχομαι τα καναρινακια να πανε στα καλυτερα χερια...!!!





> ,αν και θα προτιμουσα να γινει απο δεδομενα μελη (αν ειναι δυνατον ) που θα ηθελες εσυ να ορισεις


δημητρη εισαι πολυ μπροστα..............

----------


## BillMat

> ελπιζω να μην ειναι μονο για Αθηνα η κληρωση 
> αν τελικα η κληρωση γινει ελευθερη εχω δει οτι χρησιμοποιειται το http://www.random.org/ ,και στους αριθμους βαζουμε τον αριθμο του πρωτου σχολιου-συμμετοχης μεχρι τον αριθμο του τελευταιου σχολιου-συμμετοχης.πρεπει ομως τα σχολια-συμμετοχες να ειναι συνεχομενα


Ακριβως αυτο θα ελεγα... Οι συμμετασχοντες οταν πλεον σταματησουμε να μιλαμε εμεις  ::  να δηλωνουν συμμετοχη εδω και βαζοντας τους αριθμους των σχολιων θα διαλεχθουν 2 αριθμοι που θα αντιστοιχουν σε 2 τυχερους ! Και εγω το ελπιζω ...  :Happy: 

Υ.Σ. Πολυ ωραια κινηση ... μια κληρωση στο GBC  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Xαρη απλα ηταν μια δηλωση που να εδινε στον Θεμη τη δυνατοτητα επιλογης της επιτροπης του διαγωνισμου .Αν και ειναι στο δικο του χερι ,να επιλεξει τον τροπο διοργανωσης της κληρωσης ή του τροπου χαρισματος των πουλιων ,εκφραζω και γω σε συνεχεια των λογων του Στελιου ,την αναγκη να επιλεγει τροπος που να διασφαλιζει οτι τα πουλια θα πανε καπου που θα ειναι σιγουρος οτι θα εχουν την προσοχη που πρεπει .Στον τελευταιο διαγωνισμο που ειχε γινει απο μελος μας ,ειχε παρατηρηθει (θα αναφερθω σε μελη που τελικα δεν κερδισανε αλλα θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν κερδισει στην κληρωση ) που δεν τα ειχαμε ξανακουσει και δεν τα ξανακουσαμε απο τοτε  ....

----------


## vag21

> ειχε γινει κ στο παρελθον μια "ελευθερη" κληρωση απο καποιο μελος.  Η δικη μου γνωμη μου ειναι πως πρεπει να βρεις κατι ωστε να πανε τα πουλια σε αξιολογα κ εμπιστα χερια.


συμφωνω και επαυξανω.

ανεξερτητα απο αυτο ,να σαι καλα θεμη για την ομορφη κινηση σου.

----------


## δημητρα

μπραβο για την κινηση, ελπιζω τα πουλακια να πανε σε καλα χερια. και ανθρωπους που θελουν να ασχοληθουν γιατι τα πουλια δεν ειναι κοινα και ειναι κριμα να χαραμιστουν.

----------


## johnrider

προτείνω στην κλήρωση να συμμετέχουν άτομα (π.χ) από 200 μηνύματα και πάνω στο profile.

----------


## VasilisM

Παιδιά το παληκάρι αποφάσισε να χαρίσει 2 ζευγάρια πουλάκια (και μπράβο του) στο φόρουμ....Τώρα αν εσείς θεωρείτε ότι όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ δεν είναι ίσα μεταξύ τους ας κάνετε διαβαθμίσεις σε χρυσό,ασημένιο κτλ μέλος....αν ακόμη ήθελε να τα δώσει κάπου συγκεκριμένα΄, όπως του προτείνετε ΄διάφοροι , τότε θα το είχε ήδη κάνει.....και σε τελική ανάλυση αν θέλεται το φόρουμ να γίνει μία κλίκα συγκεκριμένων ατόμων ποιος ο λόγος να είναι ανοικτό σε νέες εγγραφές....

----------


## jk21

να διευκρινισω οτι τα δυο ατομα της ομαδας διαχειρισης ,δεν εκφραστηκανε διαχωριστικα ως προς τα μελη που θα μπορουν να λαβουν το δωρο του Θεμη ,απλα εκφρασανε την αποψη να βρεθει απο τον *Θεμη*  τροπος να δοθουν σε ατομα που θα τα προσεχουν .Η μονη ποσοτικη αναφορα εγινε απο μενα ,που μιλησα για ατομα που μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη δεν ειχανε* ουτε μια* δημοσια παρουσια (ουτε ενα ποστ ) και τελικα δεν ειχαν *ουτε στη συνεχεια* .Ειναι μια εκδηλωση της επιφυλαξης μου και τιποτα παραπανω ,αφου ετσι κι αλλιως η διαχειριση δεν θελει να εμπλακει παραπανω στη διαδικασια (για ευνοητους λογους ) ,ασχετα αν χαιρεται ιδιαιτερα για την πρωτοβουλια του Θεμη !

----------


## VasilisM

Δημήτρη δεν ήθελα να θίξω κανένα.Σίγουρα έχεις δίκαιο και πάντα θα υπάρχουν τα άτομα κομήτες που το μόνο που θέλουν είναι δωρεάν πουλάκια ή κλουβάκια αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τρόπος προστασίας από αυτό..........

----------


## ninos

> ............... και πάντα θα υπάρχουν τα άτομα κομήτες που το μόνο που θέλουν είναι δωρεάν πουλάκια ή κλουβάκια........


*Ακριβώς αυτός είναι ο λόγος και όχι* οι "κλίκες" που αναφέρεις. Σε τελική ανάλυση, το θέμα και η απόφαση είναι του Θέμη. Εμείς απλά την γνώμη μας γράψαμε..




> .....και σε τελική ανάλυση αν θέλεται το φόρουμ να γίνει μία κλίκα συγκεκριμένων ατόμων ποιος ο λόγος να είναι ανοικτό σε νέες εγγραφές....

----------


## xristina_konta

Θεμη πολλα μπραβο για την πρωτοβουλια σου!!!Ευχομαι να πανε τα πουλακια σου σε αξιολογα ατομα που θα τα αγαπουν και θα τα φροντιζουν!!!!!Ας βρει η διαχειρηση η εσυ ενα δικαιο τροπο κληρωσεως? ωστε να μην υπαρχουν υπονοιες για κλικες και τα τοιαυτα.Τα εχουμε χορτασει δεν νομιζετε????Καλη επιτυχια και συγχαρητηρια εκ των προτερων για τους δυο τυχερους!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

> Xαρη απλα ηταν μια δηλωση που να εδινε στον Θεμη τη δυνατοτητα επιλογης της επιτροπης του διαγωνισμου .Αν και ειναι στο δικο του χερι ,να επιλεξει τον τροπο διοργανωσης της κληρωσης ή του τροπου χαρισματος των πουλιων ,εκφραζω και γω σε συνεχεια των λογων του Στελιου ,την αναγκη να επιλεγει τροπος που να διασφαλιζει οτι τα πουλια θα πανε καπου που θα ειναι σιγουρος οτι θα εχουν την προσοχη που πρεπει .Στον τελευταιο διαγωνισμο που ειχε γινει απο μελος μας ,ειχε παρατηρηθει (θα αναφερθω σε μελη που τελικα δεν κερδισανε αλλα θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν κερδισει στην κληρωση ) που δεν τα ειχαμε ξανακουσει και δεν τα ξανακουσαμε απο τοτε  ....


εχεις απολυτο δικιο....

----------


## VasilisM

Δημήτρη απλώς ανάφερα ότι αν πας να βάλεις παραμέτρους στην κλήρωση αυτόματα δημιουργείς μελη διαφόρων ταχυτητων

----------


## Shin Kazama

Σε όσους μιλούν για όριο μηνυμάτων για να μπει κάποιος στην κλήρωση να υπενθυμίσω ότι ο φίλος που χαρίζει τα πουλάκια και όλοι τον συγχαίρουμε γι'αυτό, έχει μόλις 19 μηνύματα.....

Κανένα όριο μηνυμάτων δεν διασφαλίζει τα περιβόητα ''καλά χέρια''. Από που προκύπτει ότι κάποιος που ποστάρει τραγούδια, παίζει στα παιχνίδια και λέει ''να σου ζήσει'' στα διάφορα threads προσέχει περισσότερο τα πουλάκια από κάποιο άλλο μέλος που απλά διαβάζει το φόρουμ και για τους χ,ψ λόγους δε συμμετέχει τόσο ενεργά.
Ακόμα και ένα ''τσαμπατζής'' που θα κάνει εγγραφή μόνο και μόνο για την κλήρωση, δεν αποκλείεται να αγαπάει τα πτηνά και να τα προσέχει εξίσου με τα ''καλά χέρια''.

Και στην τελική, εάν ήθελε το παλικάρι που χαρίζει τα πουλάκια να βάλει τον όποιο περιορισμό θα το είχε κάνει.

----------


## vag21

εστω αυτος που θα τα παρει να θελει να ασχοληθει με την συγκεκριμενη ρατσα.

τα πουλια ειναι φωνης ,δεν κανουν για μπαλκονια ουτε να τα βαλεις διπλα σε αλλα πουλια.

τα έχετε σκεφτει ολα αυτα?για μενα θα πρεπει να γινει η κληρωσει ανμεσα σε ατομα που θα δηλωσουν οτι θελουν να ασχοληθουν με hartz roller.

----------


## Shin Kazama

> εστω αυτος που θα τα παρει να θελει να ασχοληθει με την συγκεκριμενη ρατσα.
> 
> τα πουλια ειναι φωνης ,δεν κανουν για μπαλκονια ουτε να τα βαλεις διπλα σε αλλα πουλια.
> 
> τα έχετε σκεφτει ολα αυτα?για μενα θα πρεπει να γινει η κληρωσει ανμεσα σε ατομα που θα δηλωσουν οτι θελουν να ασχοληθουν με hartz roller.


Αυτό σίγουρα έχει περισσότερη βάση από τον αριθμό τον post!

Αν και εφόσον δε θέλει να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με το διαγωνιστικό κομμάτι, πάλι δεν τρέχει και τίποτα εάν χαλάσουν λίγο και μερικές νότες.

Τεσπα, εγώ έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για την κλήρωση. Απλά μου φάνηκε λάθος η συσχέτιση που έγινε ανάμεσα σε αριθμό posτ και το πόσο προσέχει κάποιος τα πτηνά του.

----------


## xarhs

ουτε εμενα με ενδιαφερει η κληρωση , αλλα πιστευω οτι εφοσον διαλεξε ο θεμης αυτον τον χωρο για να δωσει τα καναρινακια του , εμεις το μονο που εχουμε να κανουμε ειναι να τον βοηθησουμε να δωσει τα καναρινακια του σε ατομα που εχουν φανερωσει εστω και λιγο το προσωπο τους εδω. που θα ξερει οτι εφοσον ειναι εστω και λιγο ενεργος θα μπορεσει να τον ενημερωσει στην πορεια για τα πουλακια του

χρηστο ειναι πολλα ατομα εδω , που εμφανιζονται μονο σε αγγελιες και κληρωσεις και μετα που τον ειδατε.. εξαφανιζονται...!!!!!

η επιλογη ειναι του θεμη και ευχομαι οποια μεθοδος και αν επιλεχτει , τα πουλακια να πανε στα καλυτερα χερια...

----------


## Shin Kazama

> ουτε εμενα με ενδιαφερει η κληρωση , αλλα πιστευω οτι εφοσον διαλεξε ο θεμης αυτον τον χωρο για να δωσει τα καναρινακια του , εμεις το μονο που εχουμε να κανουμε ειναι να τον βοηθησουμε να δωσει τα καναρινακια του σε ατομα που εχουν φανερωσει εστω και λιγο το προσωπο τους εδω. που θα ξερει οτι εφοσον ειναι εστω και λιγο ενεργος θα μπορεσει να τον ενημερωσει στην πορεια για τα πουλακια του
> 
> χρηστο ειναι πολλα ατομα εδω , που εμφανιζονται μονο σε αγγελιες και κληρωσεις και μετα που τον ειδατε.. εξαφανιζονται...!!!!!
> 
> η επιλογη ειναι του θεμη και ευχομαι οποια μεθοδος και αν επιλεχτει , τα πουλακια να πανε στα καλυτερα χερια...


Χάρη, το φόρουμ έχει πάρα πολλά μέλη. Άλλοι απλώς παρακολουθούν και ενημερώνονται για θέματα που θέλουν, άλλοι γράφουν περιστασιακά, άλλοι σπάνια κτλ κτλ. Αυτοί που γράφουν σε καθημερινή βάση και είναι επομένως περισσότερο ''γνωστοί'', είναι μειοψηφία σε σχέση με όλους τους υπόλοιπους. Ε, δε νομίζω ότι είναι και μειοψηφία όσοι προσέχουν πραγματικά τα πουλάκια τους. Απλά δε συμμετέχουν τόσο ενεργά στο φόρουμ.

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό της Διαχείρισης και πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι θέλει να καταλήξουν τα πουλάκια σε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερο ιδιοκτήτη. Απλά κατά τη γνώμη που αυτό δεν μπορεί να διασφαλιστεί με αποκλεισμούς μελών από την κλήρωση. Ή μάλλον μπορεί, αλλά τότε θα υπάρχουν υπόνοιες περί ''εκλεκτών'', οπότε πάλι η Διαχείριση θα τα ''ακούσει'' και μάλιστα χωρίς να φταίει.

Ο συντονισμός στα φόρουμ πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατόν ''αόρατος''. Δεν μπορεί να έχει το ρόλο της αστυνομίας η Διαχείριση. Υπάρχει στο κάτω - κάτω και η ατομική ευθύνη η κοινώς ''τσίπα'' του καθενός. Αν τώρα υπάρχει κάποιος που θα δει ως guest την αγγελία, θα κάνει εγγραφή για πάρει ένα καναρίνι φωνής τσάμπα, θα μπει στη διαδικασία να το μεταφέρει στο χώρο του και όλα αυτά για να το .....βασανίζει και το πουλάκι να μην περνάει καλά.....ε με γεια του με χαρά του εάν είναι τόσο μπούφος. Πάντα θα υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι.

----------


## stephan

Χρηστο μπορει οντως ενα ανενεργο μελος που θα το παρει να τα φροντιζει παρα πολυ καλα, το θεμα ειναι αυτος που θα το παρει να ανεβαζει συχνα-πυκνα φωτογραφίες, βιντεο κτλ ωστε *να ξερει* ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης οτι ειναι σε καλά χερια και να μην ''χασει τα ίχνη'' των πουλιων που χαρισε.

----------


## pao13

Καλημέρα 
  Για να μην το κουράζουμε Μήτσο, να πω ότι η κλήρωση προφανώς θα αφορά ενεργά μέλη του site ( και αυτό ως μια μικρή επιβράβευση ) τουλάχιστον το τελευταίο 6μηνο.
  Η διαδικασία θα είναι παρά πολύ απλή.
  Δηλώστε συμμετοχή σαν απάντηση στο μήνυμά μου, θα οριστεί κάποιος τυχαίος αύξοντες, και θα γίνει η ανάλογη κλήρωση.
  Την όποια θα την κάνω με κάποιον διαχειριστή.
  Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής έως δευτέρα 9/09/13 και ώρα 9.00.

----------


## jk21

Θεμη για αλλη μια φορα ευχαριστουμε ,αλλα σαν διαχειριση και για λογους που εγιναν εμφανεις και σε ποστ μελων ,εμεις εχουμε δηλωσει οτι σαν διαχειριση θελουμε να μεινουμε εκτος της διαδικασιας κληρωσης και θεσπισης των κανονων της .Ισως καποιο αλλο παιδι ,που δεν επιθυμει να παρει μερος στην κληρωση  ή αν βρεθει καποιος αυτοματος τροπος (καποιο μελος εδωσε μια ιστοσελιδα .δεν ξερω βεβαια πως γινεται ) .Οπως και να εχει εσυ δινεις τα πουλακια ,διαλεξε και τον τροπο που νομιζεις πιο ευκολο και προσιτο σε σενα

----------


## Steliosan

Ε τοτε θεμη ας δηλωσουν οποιος θελει φανερα και στην συνεχεια αφου εχεις γραψει τα ονοματα των παιδιων σε χαρτακια βαλτα σε ενα μπολ και κανε την διαδικασια μονο σου αφου η διαχειρηση δεν επιθυμει (και λογικο ειναι) την συμετοχη της σε αυτο.
Συγχαρητηρια παντως σε καθε περιπτωση διοτι τα πουλια αυτα εχουν πολυ ιδιαιτερο τραγουδι.
Και για να πω την αληθεια εγω αν ειχα δεν θα το εκανα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

πφπφπφπφ

Πολύ φασαρία για το τίποτα.

Θέμη αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω κάπου πες μου......να κάνουμε μαζί την κλήρωση ....αφού δεν μπορεί να συμμετέχει η ΔΟ για ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## dxr-halk

Παιδιά σίγουρα υπάρχει γρήγορος και απλός τρόπος με κάποιο πρόγραμμα. Πάντως ένα μπράβο στο παλικάρι που χαρίζει με τόση αγάπη τους φίλους του.  :Happy0064:

----------


## vasilakis13

παιδια δημιουργηστε ενα καινουριο θεμα οπου θα σχολιαζουν απο 1 φορα μονο οσοι θελουν να παρουν μερος και βαλτε στο http://www.random.org/ στο πινακακι στο δεξι μερος της οθονης τον αριθμο του πρωτου ποστ συμμετοχης και του τελευταιου.για παραδειγμα αν το πρωτο ποστ συμμετοχης ειναι το δευτερο(το πρωτο λογικα θα ειναι εισαγωγικο) και τελευταιο το 50 θα βαλετε min 2 και max 50.ετσι το site θα διαλεξει τυχαια εναν αριθμο απο το 2 μεχρι το 50,ο αριθμος που θα κληρωθει θα αντιστοιχει σε ενα ποστ και ενα χρηστη. αυτο το site χρησιμοποιειται ευρεως για κληρωσεις ειτε στο εξωτερικο αλλα και στην ελλαδα π.χ σε site που κανουν κληρωσεις για κινητα. η διαδικασια θα ειναι απολυτως δικαια και γρηγορη,αυτος που θα κανει την κληρωση μπορει ακομα και να ανεβασει καποιο βιντεο για να μην υπαρχει καμια αμφιβολια. το μονο που πρεπει να αναλαβουν οι διαχειρηστες ειναι να διαγραφουν καθε ασχετο ή διπλο σχολιο απο το συγκεκριμενο θεμα,αφου καθε χρηστης θα δικαιουται να σχολιασει μονο μια φορα

αλλιως μπορειτε να χρησιμοποιεισετε τον κλασσικο τροπο με τα χαρτακια αλλα ισως καποιοι εχουν αμφιβολιες για την εγκυροτητα ενω ειναι και πιο χρονοβορο.

εαν επιλεχθει ο πρωτος τροπος και ανεβει βιντεο δεν βλεπω καποιο λογο να μην συμμετασχει η διαχειρηση στην κληρωση αφου δεν θα μπορει να αμφισβητηθει η κληρωση με καποιο λογικο επιχειρημα! βεβαια η θεση της διαχειρισης ειναι δυσκολη και ειναι σεβαστο αν εξακολουθει να μην θελει να συμμετασχει,θα μπορουσε να το κανει και μονος του ο θεμης αφου δεν ειναι δυσκολο. θα μπορουσα να το αναλαβω κι εγω αν θελετε.
αν ξερει καποιος αλλος καποιον τροπο μεσω υπολογιστη ας τον προτεινει!

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο κι απο μενα στον Θεμη που χαριζει τα πουλακια του και μαλιστα ρατσας και φροντιζει να πανε σε καλα χερια  :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

ειναι μια περιπτωση που δειχνει ευκολη και ειναι θεμα του Θεμη τελικα να αποφασισει τον τροπο και αν θελει να ανοιξει το σχετικο νεο thread .Σαφως ειτε εκει ειτε εδω (οπου δηλωθουν οι συμμετοχες ) οπου θα χρειαστει η παρεμβαση της ΔΟ για θεματα καθαρα διαχειριστικα  ,   οπως η κατα λαθος διπλη συμμετοχη ,θα γινει

----------


## pao13

Καλημέρα σας
  Η κλήρωση θα γίνει την ημέρα που ανέφερα παραπάνω με χαρτάκια ( και όχι μπαλάκια ζεστά η κρύα, χα χα χα ).
  Προχωρήστε στην ουσία παιδιά στο ίδιο θέμα.
  Απλά θα παρακαλέσω την διαχείριση να μαζέψει όλα τα ονόματα με τον αριθμητικό αύξοντα αριθμό βάση συμμετοχής σε ένα μήνυμα μην ξεχάσω κάποιον

----------


## ninos

Θέμη,

θέλεις να καθαρίσουμε το θέμα, οπότε και να αρχίσουν να ποστάρουν μόνο τα παιδιά που θα πάρουν μέρος στην κλήρωση ;

----------


## pao13

Όχι δεν πειράζει.

----------


## ninos

ΟΚ. 
ας ξεκινήσουν λοιπόν, απο εδώ και κάτω , να γράφουν μόνο όσοι θέλουν να πάρουν μέρος στην κλήρωση.

----------


## sophiesch

Καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα να πάρω μέρος στην κλήρωση. Ελπίζω να ποστάρω στο σωστό σημείο

----------


## VasilisM

Καλημέρα θα ήθελα και εγώ να λάβω μέρος.

----------


## pao13

Καλημέρα
  Να διευκρινίσω ότι η παραλαβή θα γίνει από την οικεία μου και μόνο.
  Αποκλείονται μεταφορές από μέρους μου οδικές και μη.

----------


## tweety..

Καλημερα θα ηθελα και εγω να λαβω μερος στην κληρωση ευχαριστω

----------


## tonis!

καλησπέρα, θα ηθελα να λάβω μερος στην κληρωση

----------


## dxr-halk

Καλησπέρα. Θα δηλώσω κι εγώ τη δική μου συμμετοχή.

----------


## xristina_konta

Καλησπερα απο Σπατα. Θα ηθελα να συμμετασχω κι εγω στην κληρωση.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## panoss

Και εγώ θέλω να δηλώσω συμμετοχή, αν γίνεται!!

----------


## pao13

Καλημέρα σας
  Λόγο του ότι βλέπω  να ποστάρουν παιδιά εκτός Αθηνών αλλά και από μακρινές αποστάσεις εντος Αθηνών, να πω και πάλι ότι η παραλαβή θα γίνει από την περιοχή που διαμένω σε κάποια ώρα  και ημέρα που θα βολεύει γενικά ( μάλλον Κυριακή 15/09/13 ).
  Το διευκρινίζω λόγο του όπως γνωρίζουν οι περισσότεροι είμαι συνεχεία εκτός.
  Ταυτόχρονα μαζί με την κλήρωση, θα βγουν και 2 επιλαχόντες.
  Ο τυχερός θα έχει ακριβώς 24 ώρες να επικοινωνήσει τηλεφωνικώς από την ώρα ανακοίνωσης των αποτελεσμάτων μαζί μου, μιας και δεν θα βλέπω συχνά υπολογιστή.
  Άντε και η κλήρωση θα γίνει στο τροπικό νησί της Νάξου με καλή παρέα ως μάρτυρες.
  Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν εμφανίζετε τα τηλεφωνά.
  Αν δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι με αυτό θα το κάνουμε μέσω pm αλλά στον ίδιο χρόνο.

----------


## pao13

Καλημέρα
  Θα παρακαλέσω εάν γίνεται, κάποιο παιδί από την διαχείριση να μαζέψει σε ένα τελικό μήνυμα την Κυριακή το βράδυ τα ονόματα με αύξοντα αριθμό συμμετοχής έτσι ώστε την δευτέρα να γίνει η κλήρωση.
  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Jacob13

και εγω θα ηθελα να συμμετεχω αν γινεται

----------


## mitsman

μονο τα γενια του σπανου δεν γινονται!

----------


## pao13

Μητσο κανε το φιλε να ειναι οκ αυριο. Τα λεμε απο κοντα

----------


## mitsman

1. sophiesch
2. VasilisM
3. tweety.. 
4. tonis! 
5. dxr-halk 
6. xristina_konta
7. Jacob13


Προς το παρον οι συμμετοχές ειναι αυτες...... μεχρι αυριο το πρωι οποιος προλάβει τον Κυριο (Θεμη) είδε....... Μην ντρεπεστε.... η γιαγια μου ελεγε οποιος ντρεπετε δεν ζει

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...Μην ντρεπεστε.... *η γιαγια μου ελεγε οποιος ντρεπετε δεν ζει*



 :Happy0159:

----------


## vicky_ath

Μόλις κάναμε την κλήρωση!!!

Οι νικητές είναι:
1. tonis
2. Jacob13

Σε περίπτωση που δεν επικοινωνήσουν με τον Θέμη, κληρώσαμε και 2 αναπληρωματικούς νικητές:
3. VasilisM
4. sophiesch

Η επικοινωνία θα πρέπει να γίνει μέσω πμ, μέχρι το Σάββατο 14 Σεπτεμβρίου.

Ευχαριστούμε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες!

----------


## VasilisM

Συγχαρητήρια στους νικητές και πάλι ένα μπράβο στον Θέμη για την χειρονομία του!!!!!

----------


## tweety..

Συγχαρητηρια στους νικητες.
Αυτο θα πει τυχη βουνο ουτε στους αναπληρωματικους!!

----------


## jk21

Συγχαρητηρια σε νικητες και δωρητη  !!! 

Στον Αντωνη που ισως πολλοι δεν γνωριζουν καλα ,αλλα οι παλιοι ισως τον θυμουνται ακομα και απο την εποχη του pb ,ευχομαι να χαρει και προσεχει τα πουλακια οπως τους αξιζει 

Το ιδιο ευχομαι και σε οποια απο τα αλλα παιδια παρουν το αλλο ζευγαρι και ευχομαι να μπορεσει πριν απο ολα ο δευτερος νικητης !

----------


## kostas0206

Συγχαρητήρια Παιδια!!!! Με το καλο να λαβετε τα νεα σας πουλακια!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Πολλα μπραβο!!!! στον θεμη για την ευγενη και ομορφη χειρονομια του. 
Συγχαρητηρια!!! και στα παιδια που κληρωθηκαν, με το καλο!! να τα παραλαβετε.   :Happy:

----------


## Steliosan

Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους σας παιδια.

----------


## sophiesch

Συγχαρητήρια και στους δυο νικητές! Με το καλό τα ζευγαράκια να πάνε στα νέα τους σπιτάκια!! Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στην προσφορά του Θέμη και από εμένα!

----------


## xarhs

συγχαρητηρια στους νικητες....!!!!!

πραγματικα μπραβο για την χειρονομια σου θεμη..!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αντωνη η Ναξος σου φερνει γουρι!!!!!

----------


## Jacob13

Να που η τυχη χαμογελασε και σε μενα επιτελους!Ολα αναποδα πανε..Ευχαριστω δημοσια τον Θεμη για την χειρονομια αυτη!

----------


## mitsman

Ιακωβε πες του οτι εισαι και παναθηναικος να χαρει......

----------


## jk21

Αν ο Ιακωβος ειναι παναθηναικος ,που μαλλον με αυτο το .... 13 εκει τον κοβω να << πιστευει >>  ,κατι μου λεει οτι εκτος απο το 1ο τηλ για να κανονισει να παρει τα πουλια ,καθε μερα θα βρισκει δικαιολογια να ξαναπαιρνει και θα χει δωσει οδηγια στο Θεμη να μην το σηκωνει .Μητσαρα εσυ που θα τον εχεις τηλεφωνησει ,ξερεις γιατι ....

... οποτε μου χει τυχει και μενα ,περνω καθε φορα το ιδιο μαρτυριο   :Happy0045:

----------


## xristina_konta

Συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια ,με το καλο να παρουν τα μικρα !!!!!!Πολλα μπραβο και στον Θεμη για την πραξη του!!!!!

----------


## tonis!

Θα ηθελα και εγω δημοσια να συγχαρώ και να ευχαριστήσω τον Θέμη για αυτη του την κίνηση. Δεν το περίμενα οτι θα κληρωθω για να πω την αληθεια καθως η τύχη δεν συνηθιζει να είναι με το μέρος μου χαχαχα  :winky:   ::

----------


## pao13

> Αν ο Ιακωβος ειναι παναθηναικος ,που μαλλον με αυτο το .... 13 εκει τον κοβω να << πιστευει >>  ,κατι μου λεει οτι εκτος απο το 1ο τηλ για να κανονισει να παρει τα πουλια ,καθε μερα θα βρισκει δικαιολογια να ξαναπαιρνει και θα χει δωσει οδηγια στο Θεμη να μην το σηκωνει .Μητσαρα εσυ που θα τον εχεις τηλεφωνησει ,ξερεις γιατι ....
> 
> ... οποτε μου χει τυχει και μενα ,περνω καθε φορα το ιδιο μαρτυριο


Και παναθηναικός και το όνομα του πατέρα μου.
χαχαχα.

----------


## Jacob13

Παιδια τελικα δεν θα καταφερω δυστηχως να παρω εγω τα πουλακια λογω προβληματων στο σπιτι οποτε να πανε στον επομενο τυχερο. Οπως και να εχει θελω να ευχαριστησω ξανα τον Θεμη για την χειρονομια αυτη και θα ηταν ωραιο να το βλεπαμε και απο αλλα μελη!

----------


## VasilisM

Ουαο τελικά κέρδισα!Ιακωβε αν του χρόνου βρεις χώρο και έχω επιτυχημένες γεννες εχεις να λαμβάνεις καναρινια και μπατζυ  :winky:

----------


## Jacob13

Ok  ::

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Βασιλη !!!! και γιατι κερδισες και συ τελικα και ακομα περισσοτερο γιατι με αυτο που ειπες ,εβαλες σφραγιδα μελους GBC πανω σου !!!!

----------


## VasilisM

Ένα ακομη μεγάλο ευχαριστώ δημόσια στον Θέμη από τον οποίο παρέλαβα σημερα ένα εκπληκτικό ζευγαράκι Harzer roller....Αυριο επανέρχομαι με φωτογραφιες  :winky:

----------


## Jacob13

Περιμενουμε να δουμε φωτος!!!

----------


## tonis!

Σημερα παρέλαβα και εγω το ζευγάρι.Καταπληκτικά πουλια!!! Θέμη σε ευχαριστώ  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Περιμένουμε παιδιά να μας τα συστήσετε!!!  :Happy:

----------

